# Bootmenü



## Toast mit Mett (18. Juni 2012)

*Bootmenü*

Hey Leute,

ich möchte gern zu meinem vorhandenen OS Win7, noch Ubuntu installieren. Nun zu meiner Frage
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Auswahl des BS mit der Maus zu tätigen?

Gruß Toast mit Mett


----------



## Supeq (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootmenü*

Ne, dazu brauchst du die Pfeiltasten


----------



## blubb3435 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootmenü*

Wenn deine Tastatur im Bootmenü noch nicht geht, versuch mal im BIOS "USB Legacy" anzuschalten.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootmenü*

Danke für die Antworten 
Es ging mir um die Maus, meine Tastatur bleibt meist ungenutzt


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootmenü*

Könnte man erst Win7 booten und irgendwie switchen ?


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootmenü*

Ich hab ma gehört das man das Linux aufm Windoof installieren kann, wie weiß ich aber nicht

Switchen ist leider nicht möglich


----------



## RG Now66 (18. Juni 2012)

Also switchen wird so nicht zu machen sein.
Ich schlag mal 2 Methoden vor:
1) Dual Boot system ; muss halt zum wechseln neustarten.
2) Ubuntu einfach ein einer Virtual Box installieren unter windows so kann mann beliebig oft wechseln ohne neu zu starten.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootmenü*

Wenn du angst hast, deinen Bootloader zu killen, dann nimm diese Variante, Windows installer "WUBI"| Ubuntu
Wenn du es eleganter haben willst, kann man den Bootloader auch verändern zb mit  EasyBCD


----------



## Soja_bohne (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootmenü*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich hab ma gehört das man das Linux aufm Windoof installieren kann, wie weiß ich aber nicht
> 
> Switchen ist leider nicht möglich


 
 Das installierst Du dann ganz einfach als normale application und kannst es dann von Windows aus starten wie du jedes andere Programm startest. So ist das zumindest bei der 8er Vers. von Ubuntu, die ich hab.


----------



## blackout24 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootmenü*



Soja_bohne schrieb:


> Das installierst Du dann ganz einfach als normale application und kannst es dann von Windows aus starten wie du jedes andere Programm startest. So ist das zumindest bei der 8er Vers. von Ubuntu, die ich hab.


 
Er meint wohl eher die Variante von razzor1984 mit WUBI. Da hast du dann auch ein Windows Bootloader Eintrag, ist aber einfacher zu deinstallieren, als wieder die Partion von Linux löschen zu müssen und mit NTFS wieder zusammen zuführen und den bootloader danach zu reparieren.


----------



## M4jestix (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootmenü*

Option WUBI: Hier wird Grub nach dem Windows-Bootloader ausgeführt. Installation von Ubuntu erfolgt über Windows mit Angabe der "Partitionsgrösse" für Linux von 5-30GB! Starten kannst du dann wie beim Dualboot dein Linux/Windows nach Rechnerneustart. Wenn du dann Linux doch wieder deinstallieren willst kannst du das wie bei jedem anderen Programm auch direkt unter WIN, danach fährt dein Windows wieder wie vor der Installation von Linux hoch. Hatte diese Möglichkeit selbst bei mir mit Ubuntu 11.10. 

Beim normalen Dualboot wird soweit ich weiss Grub vor dem Win-Bootloader ausgeführt was bei der Deinstallation dazu führt dass du - wie schon angesprochen - deinen Win-Loader reparieren musst. 

Wenn du ohne Neustart zwischen den Systemen wechseln/switchen willst bleibt dir nur die 3. Option mit ner Linux-VM per Virtualbox oder VM-Ware. Kommt halt drauf an was du im Linux machen willst da du hier nicht die volle Leistung deiner Hardware (im speziellen GraKa) abrufen kannst da diese nur virtualisiert ist. 

MfG


----------

